# A-chem wash&glow



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

A-CHEM WASH&GLOW

Nipped in on way home from birmingahm today and got a few bits very good prices i will had.

Any way on with the shampoo








Now i normally dont fall for the concentrated crap wiith silly dilution ratios they claim.
But was gobsmacked actually how thick this is almost like a gel does'nt glug out comes when it wants









And dont half foam up








And at under a tenner iirc complete bargain as it will last ages:thumb:

And got some fancy mfs for £2.40

ideal for valetrs detailers etc where fancy labels and super scents not needed


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Chris do they do one without wax or gloss enhancers ?


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Derekh929 said:


> Chris do they do one without wax or gloss enhancers ?


Not sure cant recall seeing one but they make there own products so worth asking there doing a super concentrated interior shampoo so ill be picking that up next week and two snow foams come march


----------



## A-Chem (May 23, 2012)

chrisc said:


> Not sure cant recall seeing one but they make there own products so worth asking there doing a super concentrated interior shampoo so ill be picking that up next week and two snow foams come march


Hi,

Thanks for popping in, we do a "Cherry Burst" shampoo which is now in our trade counter and soon to be available online (tomorrow).

It is high foaming, super concentrated and has no waxes, it also smells of cherry!

We are also launching an even more concentrated shampoo in March along with the snow foams!

There are a lot of exciting product launches in the up and coming months, but we will keep everyone updated via here, Facebook & Twitter.

Any questions, please let me know.

Thanks,
James

A-Chem


----------



## A-Chem (May 23, 2012)

Hi,

As promised please find the following link for our Cherry Burst - http://achem.co.uk/shop/product-details.php?prdID=380 - please note that this product is only available in a minimum size of 5 Litre.

We do also supply our Car Shampoo, which has no fragrance and no waxes etc, this is perfect if you are after a shampoo that just works - this is available in a minimum order size of 1 Litre and is only £3.28 + vat. http://achem.co.uk/shop/product-details.php?prdID=38

If you have any questions please let me know.

Many thanks,
James

A-Chem


----------



## ardenvxr (May 22, 2013)

will be defo looking into your products to replace mine


----------



## Rollinlow (Sep 25, 2013)

I've been today an got the cherry shampoo, xtream bike clean an a101 apc so will see how they are


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Rollinlow said:


> I've been today an got the cherry shampoo, xtream bike clean an a101 apc so will see how they are


Let me know please them mfs they do at 2.40 are great aswell ive found


----------



## Rollinlow (Sep 25, 2013)

Will do ill use the bike cleaner sat after a ride an the shampoo an 101 maybe Sunday if I can be arsed


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Mentioned it a few times on here but you all need to try Wax Rinse Supreme as a drying aid. I see so many people praise the rip off that is Demon Shine who have obviously never tried WRS and just a couple of capfuls in a bucket of water and you don't need to worry about spending too long drying the car as WRS does most of the job for you and you really can just pat the rest of the water off too.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I can see ill have to venture down sometime...:thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Ive been passing it last few years by 1.2 mile
just easy now to nip in and get top ups and cheap enough.
Although they said there reviseing prices so dont know which way.


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Very interested to here your thoughts on the cherry shampoo when you get the chance


----------



## Rollinlow (Sep 25, 2013)

No worries I've smelt it an the smell is good an strong like g wash its very thick


----------



## Rollinlow (Sep 25, 2013)

chrisc said:


> Ive been passing it last few years by 1.2 mile
> just easy now to nip in and get top ups and cheap enough.
> Although they said there reviseing prices so dont know which way.


If they go up then or will put people off as the price will be to close to autosmart an there stuffs more tried an tested an easy to get hold of no mater where you live


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

Rollinlow said:


> If they go up then or will put people off as the price will be to close to autosmart an there stuffs more tried an tested an easy to get hold of no mater where you live


But you can look at a-chem's products online, and buy from them online, not a second party making money off you...


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Drewie said:


> But you can look at a-chem's products online, and buy from them online, not a second party making money off you...


You know the price when youre in the shop too as everything is labelled on the shelves.
Sorry to A-chem for mentioning this but once you've been there carry on up the road towards Alfreton and theres a big DIY shop on the right called GEE JAYS (iirc) which not only sells car cleaning and some minor paint repair products but also Silverline equipment inc compressors/rotaries plus Silverline "paint"brushes which are very good for car cleaning inside and out.


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

just over £5 for 5 litres of cherry burst, wow that is cheap!


----------



## Rollinlow (Sep 25, 2013)

£6.07 it was I think so yeh there good price at the min


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

they need to change it on their site then


----------



## Rollinlow (Sep 25, 2013)

It's before vat on site


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

Just had to put in an order. 
5 litres of wash and glow
5 litres of cherry burst
5 litres of a10-1 general purpose cleaner
5 litres of super shine plastic dressing (I'll use on wheel arches and maybe engines - instead of Meg's all season dressing, sounds like the same thing!)

Was wondering about the Pinky interior dressing too, but it would have tipped the postage to the next price. Sounds like it may be Autobrite pinksheen from the achem description? Or at least very similar. I'll try it when I'm out of interior stuff maybe.


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Drewie said:


> Just had to put in an order.
> 5 litres of wash and glow
> 5 litres of cherry burst
> 5 litres of a10-1 general purpose cleaner
> ...


They also ahve a trim dressing called 'revive' which is the same colour as the AF but 5L for about £12 :doublesho


----------



## A-Chem (May 23, 2012)

chrisc said:


> Ive been passing it last few years by 1.2 mile
> just easy now to nip in and get top ups and cheap enough.
> Although they said there reviseing prices so dont know which way.


Hi,

We have just launched our 2014 Autocare Trade Price List, and the prices from this, in our trade counter and on our online shop, will be held until the new 2015 price list is released.

If you require any further information, please do not hesitate to contact me.

Many thanks,
James

A-Chem


----------



## Rollinlow (Sep 25, 2013)

That's good news then I will try more when I have some spare cash an passing any chance of getting any discounts


----------



## A-Chem (May 23, 2012)

Rollinlow said:


> That's good news then I will try more when I have some spare cash an passing any chance of getting any discounts


We do have periodic offers and discounts available, we post these on Detailing World, Facebook and Twitter - so keep a look out!

We have various products in our trade counter on offer at the moment. One of them being Alloy Brite (concentrated non acid wheel cleaner) 10 litres is just £12 inc vat. Please note a 5 litres is priced at £9.38 inc vat so this is a fantastic offer!

Many thanks,
James

A-Chem


----------



## Rollinlow (Sep 25, 2013)

Yeh saw that don't have ****ter or faceprick so on here's good if you can


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

A-Chem said:


> We do have periodic offers and discounts available, we post these on Detailing World, Facebook and Twitter - so keep a look out!
> 
> We have various products in our trade counter on offer at the moment. One of them being Alloy Brite (concentrated non acid wheel cleaner) 10 litres is just £12 inc vat. Please note a 5 litres is priced at £9.38 inc vat so this is a fantastic offer!
> 
> ...


Need some Alloy brite, great product so going to have to call in soon.


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

My order turned up this morning. 
Had chance to use both Wash&glow and Cherry burst. 
Both extremely good shampoos. Really pleased. I'll buy again I think.

Turns out I only bought 1 litre of the plastic dressing - teach me to read!

A-chem delivery by callum_drew, on Flickr

This is how thick cherry burst is!

A-chem cherry burst by callum_drew, on Flickr
20l bucket, stirred it up and fired the pressure washer into it. Suds for an age!


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Ill add the cherry to my list for friday is it as thick as wash n glow


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

Thicker mate I think. 
I used wash and glow in a smaller black bucket though, so couldn't see it properly. Used it on a couple cars I serviced today. Used cherry burst on my dads after I finished work. 



Wash and glow smells like men's shower gel, and cherry burst smells exactly like Gwash.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks think ill nip in tomorow for some now.
Works out lot cheaper than autosmart and alot less faffing about.
There wahing up liquids good as well for pots obvisiouly


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

dillinja999 said:


> just over £5 for 5 litres of cherry burst, wow that is cheap!


+£25 delivery to Scotland :doublesho 

Mike


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

mike41 said:


> +£25 delivery to Scotland :doublesho
> 
> Mike


Just found that out,bad news is not the word


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Cant you find your own couriers


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

chrisc said:


> Cant you find your own couriers


Thought of that and if they allow it chrisc,its the only way,i'd like to know how all the companies i use for 95% of items i buy from big to small have never been near that cost and come from England


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

M4D YN said:


> Thought of that and if they allow it chrisc,its the only way,i'd like to know how all the companies i use for 95% of items i buy from big to small have never been near that cost and come from England


I'm only an hour from Gretna,could nip along the A75 and meet him there :lol:

Mike


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

mike41 said:


> I'm only an hour from Gretna,could nip along the A75 and meet him there :lol:
> 
> Mike


Hey don't rub it in unless your going to drop mines off??


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

M4D YN said:


> Thought of that and if they allow it chrisc,its the only way,i'd like to know how all the companies i use for 95% of items i buy from big to small have never been near that cost and come from England


As long as its packed ive no problem takeing it home for you.
And you email a adress thing to print


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

Got the price list myself wana try cherry and tar and glue remover


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

chrisc said:


> As long as its packed ive no problem takeing it home for you.
> And you email a adress thing to print


Thanks very much Mr:thumb: waiting on a reply from them via there website on info


----------



## A-Chem (May 23, 2012)

mike41 said:


> +£25 delivery to Scotland :doublesho
> 
> Mike


Hi,

For shipping to Scotland, please email us (or pm me) your postcode, our website is currently being worked on to be more accurate, as the majority of Scotland should be £6.95 carriage, however we have had to put a blanket charge of £25 for various reasons.

If you either drop us a message or ask for Ashleigh, I'm sure it can be looked into at alot more reasonable rate!

Many thanks,
James

A-Chem


----------



## A-Chem (May 23, 2012)

M4D YN said:


> Just found that out,bad news is not the word


Hi,

Thank you for the interest in our products.

We are currently working on our websites carriage calculator, and also moving courier at the moment, so if it is possible to drop us an email or pm with your postcode, I'm sure that we can offer a lot more competitive carriage price.

Many thanks,
James

A-Chem


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

is that super concentrated carpet shampoo done for car seats etc?


----------



## A-Chem (May 23, 2012)

chrisc said:


> is that super concentrated carpet shampoo done for car seats etc?


Hi,

Yes, we can confirm that it is now available in our trade counter and also on our online shop: http://achem.co.uk/shop/product-details.php?prdID=378

Many thanks,
James

A-Chem


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Does it smell of owt


----------



## A-Chem (May 23, 2012)

chrisc said:


> Does it smell of owt


Hi,

It has a pleasant neutral fragrance, nothing specific or overpowering.

Many thanks,
James

A-Chem


----------



## Rollinlow (Sep 25, 2013)

Do yo do a quick detailer or spray sealant yet?


----------



## Subc (May 30, 2008)

£25.00 for postage to Scotland,You having a laugh.:doublesho


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Subc said:


> £25.00 for postage to Scotland,You having a laugh.:doublesho


Read thro the posts,they have sorted it :thumb:


----------



## A-Chem (May 23, 2012)

Rollinlow said:


> Do yo do a quick detailer or spray sealant yet?


Hi,

We manufacture and sell our Aquanon range, in which is a product called Clean and Shine and also Spray Wax.

These are the closest products we have to a quick detailer, however they are actually waterless car cleaners, if these are of interest, please find the following link to our online shop:

http://achem.co.uk/shop/products-su...n - Waterless Car Cleaning&sCatID=57&catID=31

Many thanks,
James

A-Chem


----------



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

Do you considering options for shipping to EU?

It is hard to find someone who would be prepared to pick up&send stuff to me..


----------



## A-Chem (May 23, 2012)

sicko said:


> Do you considering options for shipping to EU?
> 
> It is hard to find someone who would be prepared to pick up&send stuff to me..


Hi,

Unfortunately at the moment we do not ship outside of the UK.

If this changes, we will ensure that we post it on here,

Thank you for your interest.

James,

A-Chem


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

sicko said:


> Do you considering options for shipping to EU?
> 
> It is hard to find someone who would be prepared to pick up&send stuff to me..


Can you not arrange a courier from your end??


----------



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

never done that. but i'm looking at prices for collection it is not worth it. costs are 2x higher than products. What a shame.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

sicko said:


> never done that. but i'm looking at prices for collection it is not worth it. costs are 2x higher than products. What a shame.


https://www.parcel2go.com/international-courier-service.aspx


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

A-Chem said:


> Hi,
> 
> We manufacture and sell our Aquanon range, in which is a product called Clean and Shine and also Spray Wax.
> 
> ...


You used to have a product called Zest iirc which was similar to Tango(AS),any plans to re-introduce this as it is a good versatile product in all weathers.


----------



## Rollinlow (Sep 25, 2013)

dcj said:


> You used to have a product called Zest iirc which was similar to Tango(AS),any plans to re-introduce this as it is a good versatile product in all weathers.


They will clean up lol if they have somthing like tango an reglaZe


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Rollinlow said:


> They will clean up lol if they have somthing like tango an reglaZe


I agree,tango is perfect for this time of year where cars are damp most of the time and waterless washes don't work on damp cars imo.


----------



## A-Chem (May 23, 2012)

dcj said:


> You used to have a product called Zest iirc which was similar to Tango(AS),any plans to re-introduce this as it is a good versatile product in all weathers.


Hi,

We have been working on an improved version of Zest, we are hoping to launch it sometime in the future, however I do not have any real indication of when this will be.

However, I will obviously inform everyone on here when I have any further information.

Thank you for your interest!
James

A-Chem


----------

